# Eastern Pa snowstorm



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a few pics from yesterdays snowstorm


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice Pics. All we got to do was salt here in Cleveland which what I was hoping for. I had a load of salt in the truck that I needed to get rid of. Been sitting on it for a week and half.


----------



## PABOY2862 (Mar 27, 2011)

I believe i saw you plowing the other morning..... Is that the mr z's parking lot in lv


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

where are you located fisherboy


----------

